# How to tell your girlfriend she won't get pregnant without telling her you're on gear?



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...

Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.

Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 You can still get someone pregnant while on gear.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes said:


> You can still get someone pregnant while on gear.


 I've been on for almost 2 years. Are you sure?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Venom said:


> I've been on for almost 2 years. Are you sure?


 Yes.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes said:


> Yes.


 Well that sucks


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes said:


> Yes.


 Comedy gold.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Venom said:


> Well that *sucks*


 ^^^^^ this, or wear a damn condom, what are you buying designer ones?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I just do not see the problem here ? U don't tell her and leave her take birth control ? Also you can not ensure she won get pregnant while your on gear unless u have tests to prove it


----------



## Swifty88 (Feb 6, 2016)

She can still get pregnant while your on gear i got my missus pregnant after a 2 year cycle with out pct 2 months later.

Tell her to get on the pill and if she is why are you worried just make sure she takes it then your fine.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Cum in her mouth, not inside, enjoyable and effective.

You can try her butt too.

These two options wont get her preg.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

get a sperm test done then you will know for sure , however if you are infertile atm due to AAS and dont want to tell her this is the cause it also brings up other problems such as she might want children in the future and sees the relationship as a dead end if you tell her you are infertile but not the reason .

hiding things from a partner does not usually end well.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I got my partner pregnant whilst on a heavy TTM cycle.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I've got my wife pregnant twice while on


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Now u don't have to tell her u can't get her pregnant

Problem solved


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 I've three kids - two conceived on gear, one of which was after twenty weeks on (test , deca , some orals and a dbol blast).

each time took just one menstrual cycle of her coming off the pill and she got preggers. To be honest number three I was convinced it wouldn't happen that easily and was looking forward to six months of frantic shagging 

Just get used to jonnies


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Tell her you used to be a woman. What`s the worst thing that could happen :confused1:


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 o dear!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes said:


> You can still get someone pregnant while on gear.





Venom said:


> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.


 You can get them online for a fraction of what you'd pay in a high street chemist or supermarket. Last lot I got was 24 Durex for £6 with free delivery. I believe you can also get them free from family planning clinics. It's worth trying different ones to see what you get on with best. I tried several and found significant differences in size and sensitivity. Sure, nothing beats the flesh on flesh feel of unbagged sex but nothing sucks the joy out of sex like an unwanted pregnancy or STI.


----------



## genetik (Mar 13, 2014)

what are you going to do when your girlfriend stays over weekend or for a week and you have to do your shots? Will you hide yourselfe on the toilett and shot yourselfe there or what?

Dont be such a pussy and tell your girlfriend what you are doing, if she doesnt accept it you know shes the wrong one for your lifestyle


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DC1 said:


> *Our postie got* my partner pregnant whilst on a heavy TTM cycle.


 :whistling: :thumb


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tell her to get the implant, she won't have a period and you can bang bare back.

I can't believe you thought gear killed all your sperm.

@Ian_Montrose - check out the supermarket clearance aisle, I picked up a 12pk of the skyns RRP £10 for £1  thrifty fu**ing!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

you can get condoms for free.

tbh, you sound like a bit of an idiot, you should wear two just make extra sure that you don't reproduce.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh ukm you never fail to amuse me


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

put it up her bum.....


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

i hear ear sex is a growing trend!


----------



## Triple H (Mar 26, 2016)

Get her on the pill then you dont have to worry


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 My wife is currently 36 weeks pregnant we conceived this child (our 4th) when I was on a 10 month prep cycle

Being on the Gear does not mean you are infertile


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can afford gear, can't afford condoms?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It does make me laugh the amount of guys on gear who hide it from their missus.

I'd be offended if mine didn't think i was on it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 Just pull out, works every time. :whistling:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Ronnie Coleman* met his wife, Lebanese French personal trainer Rouaida Christine Achkar (b. 1974), on March 22, 1998 at a Paris sports exposition.[17] *Coleman and Achkar married on December 28, 2007 in* *Beirut* *and they reside in Arlington, Texas. They have two daughters,* Jamilleah Coleman and Valencia Daniel Coleman.[18][19]

safe to say Ronnie's probably been blast and cruising a little longer than you


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

DC1 said:


> I got my partner pregnant whilst on a heavy TTM cycle.


 Your partner got pregnant while you were on a heavy TTM cycle.

2 different things


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

144 condoms for 12.99:

http://www.medisave.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=condom

Comes out to about 9p each.

If that's too expensive for you then gear and sex are not the biggest problems in your life..


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Condoms are free call into your family planning at the doctors.

I got my wife pregnant on test and superdrol after being on about a year and using test and tren for long before that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm just for once...speechless!! Why on earth are u ALL buying condoms their free any size any type as many as u like !!

Women who see the morning after pill as an easy option rather than get some contraception or swallow the damn stuff....are idiots ...u can only do it so,often before it affects whether u are able to have kids in the future...so if u want them it's stupid. This guy though...oh lord!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> That true re morning after pill?
> 
> How is it so harsh ?


 Morning after pill reduces changes of pregnancy, but not by as much as you want. I think there is still 2-3% chance of getting pregnant, or something like that.

Side effects are pretty extreme: vomiting, feeling sick, etc.

Also you never know if she's actually going to take it..


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Haha condoms to dear but spends 100s (most prob on a cycle)


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I meant does it affect fertility? I may not have read Skye's post correctly but I thought it suggested that repetitively taking it may cause some damage


 Oh, right. Sorry, I don't know about that.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I meant does it affect fertility? I may not have read Skye's post correctly but I thought it suggested that repetitively taking it may cause some damage


 I have read/been told excessive use of the morning after pill can make it more difficult for a girl to get pregnant.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I meant does it affect fertility? I may not have read Skye's post correctly but I thought it suggested that repetitively taking it may cause some damage


 Yes....I'm referring to continuous use and levonelle specifically ( seems the most popular) ...the danger is with using it often obviously it prevents ovulation and increases a thickness of natural mucus at neck of womb and over time it's this and the risk of stopping ovulation completely that's the concern....I only know through meetings iv had to attend ( working with teenage girls) they recommemd only taking it as an absolute but I'm saying women / girls who are doing this now,on a regular basis..it only became available in 2001 and it's just become an easy option but it's actually not safe...it's content is similar to the pill and this is why I think they assume it's ok but it's something to,do,with ( don't quote me) how it's dispersed ..it's different to when u take the regular pill. It's also NOT. An absolute it only really works if taken the morning after some of the girls iv worked with have done it a day or 2 later and ended up with ectopic pregnancies.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm just for once...speechless!! Why on earth are u ALL buying condoms their free any size any type as many as u like !!
> 
> Women who see the morning after pill as an easy option rather than get some contraception or swallow the damn stuff....are idiots ...u can only do it so,often before it affects whether u are able to have kids in the future...so if u want them it's stupid. This guy though...oh lord!


 Also, can't get pregnant in the bumbum


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Also, can't get pregnant in the bumbum


 Nope but....but if u need to,pass wind later that day...I'm just saying


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Some of you guys need to be looking into DNA tests!


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I'm just for once...speechless!! Why on earth are u ALL buying condoms their free any size any type as many as u like !!
> 
> Women who see the morning after pill as an easy option rather than get some contraception or swallow the damn stuff....are idiots ...u can only do it so,often before it affects whether u are able to have kids in the future...so if u want them it's stupid. This guy though...oh lord!


 Skye666 has a handbag full of them ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

thecoms said:


> Skye666 has a handbag full of them ?


 Do u want some


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

This may have already been said, so I'm going to burst your bubble again if it has. You CAN conceive on steroids, so start wearing condoms if you don't want a child. Maybe it doesn't feel as nice, but it's better than you both having an unwanted baby.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Venom said:


> Well that sucks


 Duh?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Out of interest from a guys perspective how different does it feel?


 Pop round I'll show you! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Out of interest from a guys perspective how different does it feel?


 You do not feel much when wearing a condom. Bit like wearing gloves to wash the pots, you know the water is hot and you know the water is soapy but you cant feel any of it through the gloves.......


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Out of interest from a guys perspective how different does it feel?


 It simply removes sensitivity. Ruins it really.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Whilst that wouldn't make washing pots any less enjoyable I'm presuming it does for the other lol!


 Sure does.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Got mine up duff on allsorts, tren, test, oxys, good dosages


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

- can afford to be on gear for 2 years

- condoms get expensive


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Out of interest from a guys perspective how different does it feel?


 Hahaha.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Whilst that wouldn't make washing pots any less enjoyable I'm presuming it does for the other lol!


 From a woman's perspective I dont think it's much different


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> From a woman's perspective I dont think it's much different


 Yeah just stick it in and I'll lay here getting all the pleasure! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

condoms suck and some women on the pill turn into the fu**ing devil, so basically good luck.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah just stick it in and I'll lay here getting all the pleasure! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I never run with 'just stick it in' .!!!!! and pleasure can be debatable I guess


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigjons said:


> condoms suck and some women on the pill turn into the fu**ing devil, so basically good luck.


 If they do they were prob already like that.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I never run with 'just stick it in' .!!!!! and pleasure can be debatable I guess


 If your an ice maiden yeah I agree...lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> If your an ice maiden yeah I agree...lol


 stick it in......if ur a chav


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> stick it in......if ur a chav [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG]


 How about I glide my shaft gently through your labia until your legs quiver... :thumbup1:


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> An improvement [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]


 Or I gently part your legs whilst maintaining eye contact, work my tongue along your inner thigh and....fart oooops!!! Sorry about that! cor can you smell them sprouts I had for dinner!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd have called him a modern Shakespeare!


 Shakespeare is that slang for a mans rude bit?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Could be for some fetish freaks [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Oh now you have got me going...I think we must meet so that you can teach me all about these things I have no knowledge of at all!


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Deffo possible to get her pregnant while your on gear. I'm proof of that lol. I would suggest to her another form of contraception like the pill or whatever.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm not the teacher I'm afraid, I was just victim to their charms [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


 I see sweet n innocent lol yeah yeah pull the other one...Please!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Deffo possible to get her pregnant while your on gear. I'm proof of that lol. I would suggest to her another form of contraception like the pill or whatever.


 and deffo you are a bloke.


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

banzi said:


> and deffo you are a bloke.


 Idiot lol. I mean my partner got me pregnant on cycle... :huh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Idiot lol. I mean my partner got me pregnant on cycle... :huh:


 of course he did.

where abouts in Warrington you from?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> of course he did.
> 
> where abouts in Warrington you from?


 The same place her PARTNER is grandad!! :w00t: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

banzi said:


> of course he did.
> 
> where abouts in Warrington you from?


 Well I'm pretty sure since I have a daughter in the next room...

Birchwood. Why? Do you know the area..?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Well I'm pretty sure since I have a daughter in the next room...
> 
> Birchwood. Why? Do you know the area..?


 very , yes, which shop is next to Greggs in the Birchwood precinct?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Put it in her arse


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

banzi said:


> very , yes, which shop is next to Greggs in the Birchwood precinct?


 Very strange question. But I believe it is QVC, would you like a virtual tour of the whole shopping centre? Poundland, Roman, Waterfields are also the surrounding shops... oh and of course crawshaws butchers :thumb anything else you would like me to verify ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Very strange question. But I believe it is QVC, would you like a virtual tour of the whole shopping centre? Poundland, Roman, Waterfields are also the surrounding shops... oh and of course crawshaws butchers :thumb anything else you would like me to verify ?


 I dont need a tour, I go every week, see you Saturday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Also, can't get pregnant in the bumbum


 I bed to differ, I am fairly sure that this guy would have been conceived in an anus......


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

banzi said:


> I dont need a tour, I go every week, see you Saturday.


 You two are gonna be BFF's


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I bed to differ, I am fairly sure that this guy would have been conceived in an anus......












Shane has new teeth


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I dont need a tour, I go to bingo twice a week, see you Saturday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Shane has new teeth


 They look nice, I'm happy for him.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Banzi at Bingo? It actually sounds quite plausible.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Creepy old man in grey piss stained farras haha


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Banzi at Bingo? It actually sounds quite plausible.


 It's true he calls the numbers at the local mecca! :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> It's true he calls the numbers at the local mecca! :thumb


 He has said his job is speaking to large audiences of people before. :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope u ain't been sold a cycle of creatine lol. As cycles are expensive. Unless ur buying Tom Ford condoms


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Creepy old man in grey piss stained farras haha


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 Two flabby biceps 88


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> How about I glide my shaft gently through your labia until your legs quiver... :thumbup1:


 Hmmm...through the labia??? Slightly left or right into the vage would be my preference


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 I wouldnt hide your on gear, honesty is the best policy

Whats the issue if she wants to take the pill??? problem solved ...

If you can afford gear im sure rubbers aint gonna break the bank and if she is on the pill then not required anyway


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Pmsl, I don't know why I found this post so funny
> 
> must be one of those moods :whistling:


 Well I'm in one of those moods too...shall we shall we


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 That you on a bulk?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm...through the labia??? Slightly left or right into the vage would be my preference [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]


 Exactly there's a labia each side... Don't worry I know my way around a lady garden all the way to the light switch :w00t: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Pmsl, I don't know why I found this post so funny [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> must be one of those moods [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=64d120b63656cc7ad0fb5833482971be020da5d492054c53a819f6e488d91d20[/IMG]


 Let's have a look through the labia....

Hmmm there's a silk purse she must be an actress of some sort!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Exactly there's a labia each side... Don't worry I know my way around a lady garden all the way to the light switch :w00t: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


 Lol...well clearly not...u can't glide through a labia..u better get the lady garden map,out


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Don't... You'll get the boys going and you know the kind of problems they often have :whistling:


 Lol...get them going...now that would take some doing that's long winding up is easier


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...well clearly not...u can't glide through a labia..u better get the lady garden map,out [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]


 You can if my girth is between them :w00t:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

andyboro said:


> you sound like a bit of an idiot, you should wear two just make extra sure that you don't reproduce.


 :thumb This is why the rep system needs to come back


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...get them going...now that would take some doing that's long winding up is easier [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG]
> 
> http://www.labialibrary.org.au/photo-gallery/#


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


>


 There was a warning on that...I had to,exit ...but labia library..I'd love to,work in there and try to keep quiet


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> There was a warning on that...I had to,exit ...but labia library..I'd love to,work in there and try to keep quiet


 I hope yours doesn't look like any of those lol sliced roast beef springs to mind and The muppets!! Hahaha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I hope yours doesn't look like any of those lol sliced roast beef springs to mind and The muppets!! Hahaha


 Well there's no point pretending ...it possible does it's survived half a century ...miss piggieeeee


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well there's no point pretending ...it possible does it's survived half a century ...miss piggieeeee


 Can we have a photograph... :whistling: Even better in the flesh though! :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Out of interest from a guys perspective how different does it feel?


 It's not as sensitive, so doesn't feel as "nice" and some women can't feel as much pleasure either. Plus some can get thrush from them. But nowadays you can buy extra thin ones for "maximum pleasure"

But in my experiance, some women like the feeling of you cumming inside them.................


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> It's not as sensitive, so doesn't feel as "nice" and some women can't feel as much pleasure either. Plus some can get thrush from them. But nowadays you can buy extra thin ones for "maximum pleasure"
> 
> But in my experiance, some women like the feeling of you cumming inside them.................


 This thread is like a porno


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

TITO said:


> This thread is like a porno


 You must have seen some boring porn in your time.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Can we have a photograph... :whistling: Even better in the flesh though! :lol:


 This an automated message

NO


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Venom said:


> I've been on for almost 2 years. Are you sure?


 my GF caught pregnant a month after she stopped the pill, oh & I was on gear


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> It's not as sensitive, so doesn't feel as "nice" and some women can't feel as much pleasure either. Plus some can get thrush from them. But nowadays you can buy extra thin ones for "maximum pleasure"
> 
> But in my experiance, some women like the feeling of you cumming inside them.................


 I would be hard pushed to believe the women who say they don't get as much pleasure when a guys wearing one....


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 Gear doesn't stop people getting pregnant. Grown men thinking steroids are a contraceptive. Mind = blown


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

She can easily get pregnant with him being on gear or not. Friendly neighbour, the postman or even a head chef might be helping along.

@Frandeman?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I would be hard pushed to believe the women who say they don't get as much pleasure when a guys wearing one....


 Just from my experiance. Maybe it's a placebo effect or Maybe I'm just crap in bed :huh:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

sen said:


> Gear doesn't stop people getting pregnant. Grown men thinking steroids are a contraceptive. Mind = blown


 I'm sure I've read somewhere that Japan or China tried this as a male contraceptive. Conclusion- it didn't work.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> She can easily get pregnant with him being on gear or not. Friendly neighbour, the postman or even a head chef might be helping along.
> 
> @Frandeman?


 I'm a profesional mate...

I take it out before I come


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Just from my experiance. Maybe it's a placebo effect or Maybe I'm just crap in bed :huh:


 Well if so...u wouldn't be first so no biggie :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'm a profesional mate...
> 
> I take it out before I come


 Some women won't see that as professional :nono:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Some women won't see that as professional :nono:


 Especially if you let it go in her eyes.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well if so...u wouldn't be first so no biggie :lol:


 Thanks for the support.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Some women won't see that as professional :nono:


 After 20 years still works ...

Anal sex is the other option for when I'm wasted lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Especially if you let it go in her eyes.


 Or the duvet or the furniture or the rug!!!! Unless it's his house


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Thanks for the support.


 Here to help :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Here to help :lol:


 Great. Maybe next I have a go, you can sit and watch and take notes. After, tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Great. Maybe next I have a go, you can sit and watch and take notes.* After, tell me what I'm doing wrong?*


 Im pretty sure she would point it out during.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> After 20 years still works ...
> 
> Anal sex is the other option for when I'm wasted lol


 God u sound romantic!!

See this is my issue....u look at a picture of u and u actually look ok...THEN LOOK HOW U SPEAK!! The picture dosnt match the look ..so I reckon ur either a charmer or u don't get the women that u claim u do


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> God u sound romantic!!
> 
> See this is my issue....u look at a picture of u and u actually look ok...THEN LOOK HOW U SPEAK!! The picture dosnt match the look ..so I reckon ur either a charmer or u don't get the women that u claim u do


 I Only get the superficial type...

Good looking and no much else...fine by me as I don't stay for long anyway.

I'm a bloke  no one of those halve men that works in a office lol

Their wife's told me that :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I Only get the superficial type...
> 
> Good looking and no much else...fine by me as I don't stay for long anyway.
> 
> ...


 Arrr that makes sense ....half bloke


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well there's no point pretending ...it possible does it's survived half a
> 
> 《¡


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> God u sound romantic!!
> 
> See this is my issue....u look at a picture of u and u actually look ok...THEN LOOK HOW U SPEAK!! The picture dosnt match the look ..so I reckon ur either a charmer or u don't get the women that u claim u do


 He has nothing on ghe modern Shakespeare!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Some women won't see that as professional :nono:


 They don't have a choice...

My dick my rules


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> They can decline a round 2 though


 But then the second chance at getting an organism would be lost... :w00t:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> They can decline a round 2 though


 If they are worth I'll make an effort for them to come back for more ...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You only get so many chances in life


 Being nice gets you a long way :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What would you do if you did knock someone up and they were keeping it?


 I'm good only for one night lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not read thread but if you've been on for 2 years ,then if she hasn't guessed your on gear by now then your training is sh1t or your gear is!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Not read thread but if you've been on for 2 years ,then if she hasn't guessed your on gear by now then your training is sh1t or your gear is!


 Haha that's what I thought bunk gear...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> Haha that's what I thought bunk gear...


 I'd want it to be glaringly obvious I'm on steroids after a 2 year long cycle..............


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Not read thread but if you've been on for 2 years ,then if she hasn't guessed your on gear by now then your training is sh1t or your gear is!


 Lance armstrong used PEDS for a long time with no one knowing... what I am saying is just because someone is using AAS and is able to hide it doesnt mean training or gear is s**t.

There are other means to using PEDS. strongman/powerlifting/specific sport etc etc.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Do you tell them your real name :whistling:


 FranDeMan


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What would you do if you did knock someone up and they were keeping it?


 Have her bumped off ! Or a little push down the stairs and run to help her after she fell to make it look like an accident...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Not read thread but if you've been on for 2 years ,then if she hasn't guessed your on gear by now then your training is sh1t or your gear is!


 I bet there are plenty of girls that don't know there boyfriend uses. People believe mr olympia's are natty.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I bet there are plenty of girls that don't know there boyfriend uses. People believe mr olympia's are natty.


 it's good to see honesty in a relationship, shows that there is plenty of life in it


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> it's good to see honesty in a relationship, shows that there is plenty of life in it


 there will be for the OP after he knocks her up.... cos babies are cheaper than condoms... apparently :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

herc said:


> Lance armstrong used PEDS for a long time with no one knowing... what I am saying is just because someone is using AAS and is able to hide it doesnt mean training or gear is s**t.
> 
> There are other means to using PEDS. strongman/powerlifting/specific sport etc etc.


 In some cases yes but I'm guessing in this scenario then the OP is hitting the gym for muscle/size/definition etc as prob over 90% on here are


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> I'd want it to be glaringly obvious I'm on steroids after a 2 year long cycle..............


 How is Lance Armstrong and the OP in the same category? Pmsl...


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> In some cases yes but I'm guessing in this scenario then the OP is hitting the gym for muscle/size/definition etc as prob over 90% on here are


 Very true but i would say i am one. When i fought i used low doses to stay lean whilst cutting and have used gear for a long time now. I hid it from an ex for years without her knowing. She so so against it (yet sniffed coke on a weekend lol)


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> How is Lance Armstrong and the OP in the same category? Pmsl...


 You obv cant read. it was a statement that anyone can get away with using PEDS without others knowing...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

herc said:


> You obv cant read. it was a statement that anyone can get away with using PEDS without others knowing...


 But we all know about Lance? Lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Would you rather not know if it happened you and the girl decided to keep it but wanted nothing off you?


 If it happened I'd make a go of it with the woman as its a 50/50 input...

It's not fair on the kid thats not even born yet.

If we did it I'd marry you and give you the most romantic rim job you've ever had!! :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> But we all know about Lance? Lol


 Lance hid it from the world for years before i came public. I am sure someone can hide it from their SO without speculation. It was simply a statement to show how easily it can be hidden without others knowing. You only knew about lance PED usage when he was caught.....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

herc said:


> Lance hid it from the world for years before i came public. I am sure someone can hide it from their SO without speculation. It was simply a statement to show how easily it can be hidden without others knowing. You only knew about lance PED usage when he was caught..... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_rolleyes.gif&key=f03c062c18c6aebd8683f4b3a5daea57e821caa4708ed95c791b12c60ba1412d[/IMG]


 Nope we all new we just couldn't prove it...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> It's ok, I don't want kids so you're safe with me [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


 I'm beginning to think the same... worrying times er!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> They can decline a round 2 though


 There is no way...this guy does round 2 no matter what he says...

these girls are sucked in by the body...coz let's be honest...it's ok ...then he does his 'ting' which he thinks he's good at...he gets off smiling ( u can just tell he would do that) ...and she's already whatsapping everyone saying......"GUTTED!!!! Fit body but piss pot poor performance ...cryyyyyy..i should gone for the guy in the blue shirt I knew it....."


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Lolz
> 
> thing is a lotta guys don't give a rats ass once they get their end, especially if they can get an unsuspecting (of his performance) girl as a substitute.


 Yep...and is why more should come on forums like this!! They won't be opening up shop..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> I'm beginning to think the same... worrying times er!


 Likewise. My lass has started going on about kids, slowly coming more into conversations, I'm hoping I can get her a puppy and she has a change of heart.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Likewise. My lass has started going on about kids, slowly coming more into conversations, I'm hoping I can get her a puppy and she has a change of heart.


 Good luck mate!! :w00t:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> Good luck mate!! :w00t:


 Haha I got time yet. People seem to tell me I'll change my mind in time to come but I couldn't imagine anything worse.

Rather spend my cash on gear, supps and a nice car.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha I got time yet. People seem to tell me I'll change my mind in time to come but I couldn't imagine anything worse.
> 
> Rather spend my cash on gear, supps and a nice car.


 Haha that's how I see it i really dont want the stress!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha I got time yet. People seem to tell me I'll change my mind in time to come but I couldn't imagine anything worse.
> 
> Rather spend my cash on gear, supps and a nice car.


 . Trouble is I think its one of those things women know for sure...they either want them or definitely know they don't. So if there's hints and chats about it.....ur in trouble coz it never goes away it's like a little time bomb... ..keep pulling out Ross!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> . Trouble is I think its one of those things women know for sure...they either want them or definitely know they don't. So if there's hints and chats about it.....ur in trouble coz it never goes away it's like a little time bomb... ..keep pulling out Ross!!


 Aww Skye don't say that, I have some hope that my plan could work to replace a child with a dog, hamster or even a fish or two. :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Aww Skye don't say that, I have some hope that my plan could work to replace a child with a dog, hamster or even a fish or two. :confused1:


 Hahaha no chance!

I was broody for years ..but it didn't happen one thing or another ...by my early 40s that feeling was still with me...late 40s I adopted a little girl...she was 7 months ..now 3. And now she's abit older I'm like hmmmm maybe another lol....moral,of this story is dogs cats bunnies fury cute things DONT CUT IT! :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha that will work!
> 
> I was broody for years ..but it didn't happen one thing or another ...by my early 40s that feeling had totally gone after a dog and a few fish ...late 40s I adopted a rescue dog...she was 7 months ..now 3. And now she's abit older I'm like hmmmm maybe another lol....moral,of this story is dogs cats bunnies fury cute things WILL WORK! :lol:


 Thanks Skye I feel a lot better now and more hopeful of my plans.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm just for once...speechless!! Why on earth are u ALL buying condoms their free any size any type as many as u like !!
> 
> Women who see the morning after pill as an easy option rather than get some contraception *or swallow the damn stuff*....are idiots ...u can only do it so,often before it affects whether u are able to have kids in the future...so if u want them it's stupid. This guy though...oh lord!


 A girl has got to get her protein in somehow


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Got mine up duff on allsorts, tren, test, oxys, good dosages


 How long was she on these doses for?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Idiot lol. I mean my partner got me pregnant on cycle... :huh:


 A tandem?

It takes two to tango.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> There is no way...this guy does round 2 no matter what he says...
> 
> these girls are sucked in by the body...coz let's be honest...it's ok ...then he does his 'ting' which he thinks he's good at...he gets off smiling ( u can just tell he would do that) ...and she's already whatsapping everyone saying......"GUTTED!!!! Fit body but piss pot poor performance ...cryyyyyy..i should gone for the guy in the blue shirt I knew it....."


 For you I will just come and go lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> I bet there are plenty of girls that don't know there boyfriend uses.* People believe mr olympia's are natty*.


 :huh: What...you mean they ar not!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> Very true but i would say i am one. When i fought i used low doses to stay lean whilst cutting and have used gear for a long time now. I hid it from an ex for years without her knowing. She so so against it (*yet sniffed coke on a weekend* lol)


 I dunno how people can do this. I tried this once, those fkn bubbles make your eyes stream like fk... I nearly choked ffs. Never again I tell you. Never again!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It's ok, I don't want kids so you're safe with me


 This is what all of the girls say, trust me I know.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> There is no way...this guy does round 2 no matter what he says...
> 
> these girls are sucked in by the body...coz let's be honest...it's ok ...then he does his 'ting' which he thinks he's good at...he gets off smiling ( u can just tell he would do that) ...and she's already whatsapping everyone saying......"GUTTED!!!! Fit body but piss pot poor performance ...cryyyyyy..i should gone for the big strong natty guy in blue avatar I knew it....."


 fixed


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I dunno how people can do this. I tried this once, those fkn bubbles make your eyes stream like fk... I nearly choked ffs. Never again I tell you. Never again!


 Such a soft c**t lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> fixed


 No one wants to Be f**ked by fat slobs mate..

Their wifes are telling me on a daily basics


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> For you *I will just come and go lol*


 Panda style...... Eats shoots and leaves :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Such a soft c**t lol


 its sooo fekn fizzzy man :huh:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Panda style...... Eats shoots and leaves :lol:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've had a girl 8 x pregnant over the last 10 years using things like test, deca or tren over that time


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> A girl has got to get her protein in somehow


 Trust u !!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Shushhhhhhhh


 LOL

It might just be me... Girls just want to have my babies! :whistling:


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Venom said:


> Basically, I dont want to tell my girlfriend I'm on gear, but she's paranoid about getting pregnant. She took the morning after pill after we met up for the weekend, even though I'm on gear...
> 
> *Using a condom is not an option, they feel like s**t and they get expensive.*
> 
> Basically, how do I assure her she won't get pregnant without telling her I'm on gear?


 Your a fu**ing idiot.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I can only imagine, even talking to you now is making me want to have yours already :lol:


 And all this over the interwebs.... Just imagine if we ever met, you would need to bring a family size pack just in case


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> For you I will just come and go lol


 I'm going to pass on this!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> fixed


 Lol..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

miller25 said:


> I've had a girl 8 x pregnant over the last 10 years using things like test, deca or tren over that time


 Are U taking care of all those babies?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Are U taking care of all those babies?












No need for protection :whistling:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes said:


> Yes.


 LOL, your name is also yes! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> No need for protection :whistling:


 See now I can tell ur old! That and mothers ruin allegedly


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> See now I can tell ur old! That and mothers ruin allegedly


 Whaaaat I seen it in a movie. You're right though I'm getting on a bit like.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Whaaaat I seen it in a movie. You're right though I'm getting on a bit like.


 How,old are u?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> How,old are u?


 Old.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Old.


 Lol ok ok...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ok ok...


 I'm 24 I do feel old though. What is even considered old these days? :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm 24 I do feel old though. What is even considered old these days? :confused1:


 24 is ancient ..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> 24 is ancient ..


 Yeah I know I'm getting on a bit. You?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I know I'm getting on a bit. You?


 Don't pretend u don't already know Ross....according to drogan I'm old and haggered and it's been said many a time on here ..washed out! Lol

51 in August ...I refuse to worry about it til I'm 60 though :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Don't pretend u don't already know Ross....according to drogan I'm old and haggered and it's been said many a time on here ..washed out! Lol
> 
> 51 in August ...I refuse to worry about it til I'm 60 though :lol:


 You've still got it though! I would defo give you a really good back massage..lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm going to pass on this!


 Some one will take your place love


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You've still got it though! I would defo give you a really good back massage..lol


 As long as u don't start asking to,spoon too....it's a deal,


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Some one will take your place love


 That's always a good tactic...try to get her jealous....it's worked


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Don't pretend u don't already know Ross....according to drogan I'm old and haggered and it's been said many a time on here ..washed out! Lol
> 
> 51 in August ...I refuse to worry about it til I'm 60 though :lol:


 Haha I actually didn't it was a genuine question. Your a little younger than my parents, milf comes to mind.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> As long as u don't start asking to,spoon too....it's a deal,


 But obviously we both have to be naked...and theres a slight chance Or rather a huge chance I'll get wood and make a hot dog with your bum cheeks! :w00t:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Some one will take your place love


 I wonder what she will do with the remaining 1438 minutes? :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha I actually didn't it was a genuine question. Your a little younger than my parents, milf comes to mind.


 I think it's GILF....( so I'm told.by those InThe know of slang) I'm a granny !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> But obviously we both have to be naked...and theres a slight chance Or rather a huge chance I'll get wood and make a hot dog with your bum cheeks! :w00t:


 I'm out... :nono:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I wonder what she will do with the remaining 1438 minutes? :lol:


 Knit


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I'm out... :nono:


 Burger?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Burger?


 Since the massage ...the points are slipping away


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Since the massage ...the points are slipping away


 Ok massage it is... but is it still ok I get wood? As with a body like yours I don't think I could control it :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I think it's GILF....( so I'm told.by those InThe know of slang) I'm a granny !!


 I reckon you got a fair few years yet before your GILFed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Ok massage it is... but is it still ok I get wood? As with a body like yours I don't think I could control it :whistling:


 No wood. I won't find u attractive and u will be offended.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I reckon you got a fair few years yet before your GILFed.


 Gilfed...what is it?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Gilfed...what is it?


 Still in milf status haven't quite reached gilf status yet.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No wood. I won't find u attractive and u will be offended.


 Dont be so sure...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Dont be so sure...


 Lol ok


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I wonder what she will do with the remaining 1438 minutes? :lol:


 Clean the fu**ing house...

Only thing they are useful for lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't pretend u don't already know Ross....according to drogan I'm old and haggered and it's been said many a time on here ..washed out! Lol
> 
> 51 in August ...I refuse to worry about it til I'm 60 though :lol:


 Your Prime past long ago darling

You can't handle this lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Your Prime past long ago darling
> 
> You can't handle this lol
> 
> View attachment 123607


 Haha oh please

u see them veins in ur neck..I dig my fangs in them for breakfast buddy....RUN ALONG


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Your Prime past long ago darling
> 
> You can't handle this lol
> 
> View attachment 123607


 What those gyno teets lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Don't pretend u don't already know Ross....according to drogan I'm old and haggered and it's been said many a time on here ..washed out! Lol
> 
> 51 in August ...I refuse to worry about it til I'm 60 though :lol:


 Mines august lol what date?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Mines august lol what date?


 U first


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> U first


 Haha 29th I'm 32 and I'm having an early mid life crisis lol I hated turning 30. I'm even unconsciously embarrassing my teenage son and I've taken to dad dancing after a few beers oh and I hate radio 1.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Haha 29th I'm 32 and I'm having an early mid life crisis lol I hated turning 30. I'm even unconsciously embarrassing my teenage son and I've taken to dad dancing after a few beers oh and I hate radio 1.


 Oh u sound like fun!!! It's coz ur the back end of August these types are always moany. :whistling: .I'm the 5th ...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh u sound like fun!!! It's coz ur the back end of August these types are always moany. :whistling: .I'm the 5th ...


 Lol. Ever the pessimist. I'm in the best shape of my life though apart from the thinning crown and the clicking knee and the.......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Lol. Ever the pessimist. I'm in the best shape of my life though apart from the thinning crown and the clicking knee and the.......


 U have a thinning crown not so bad...clicks are annoying tho

i thought U were younger tbf about 26


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> U have a thinning crown not so bad...clicks are annoying tho
> 
> i thought U were younger tbf about 26


 Thank you. Your in amazing shape for a slightly more mature lady (careful) lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Thank you. Your in amazing shape for a slightly more mature lady (careful) lol


 Lol ..thank u anniebolix ..I don't get offended by age ur ok


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ..thank u anniebolix ..I don't get offended by age ur ok


 I'm a gentlemen Skye!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> What those gyno teets lol


 They coming down ****er


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> They coming down ****er


 Nah looking good dude!! No ****!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm a gentlemen Skye!


 In my experience mature ladys are much more appreciative of a good sex session from a young musky buck...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> In my experience mature ladys are much more appreciative of a good sex session from a young musky buck...


 My advice to Skye would be don't let the gentlemanly exterior fool you if you catch my drift


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> My advice to Skye would be don't let the gentlemanly exterior fool you if you catch my drift


 They usually start of all strict and oh no I don't like that but once you warm them up pfff try stopping them from being filthier than mark almond at a cum guzzling contest! :w00t:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> They usually start of all strict and oh no I don't like that but once you warm them up pfff try stopping them from being filthier than mark almond at a cum guzzling contest! :w00t:


 Pmsl


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Haha oh please
> 
> u see them veins in ur neck..I dig my fangs in them for breakfast buddy....RUN ALONG


 I'm not desperate like this lot love


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm not desperate like this lot love


 Oooosh! Stone cold lady killer...hahaha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Oooosh! Stone cold lady killer...hahaha


 You learn after so many mate

But I'm only good for one thing


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You learn after so many mate
> 
> But I'm only good for one thing


 To be honest there's nothing that turns me on more than an older woman that's still fit!..can't help myself I love the milfs!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> To be honest there's nothing that turns me on more than an older woman that's still fit!..can't help myself I love the milfs!


 Fit old woman are rare mate

I like the ones that cheat lol

As they only want one thing


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Fit old woman are rare mate
> 
> I like the ones that cheat lol


 This is why i love em so much there's plenty of fit younger women but most just dont have it...in fact I'd rather have a wank as I'm bored with the same old brain dead bimbos..

Young women are like happy shopper chedder where as milfs are like Marks and Spencer Stilton :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> This is why i love em so much there's plenty of fit younger women but most just dont have it...in fact I'd rather have a wank as I'm bored with the same old brain dead bimbos..
> 
> Young women are like happy shopper chedder where as milfs are like Marks and Spencer Stilton :thumb


 In Spain we got a saying

You are as young as the women you ****


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> In Spain we got a saying
> 
> You are as young as the women you ****


 I can't continue with the speak of the older ones as I have a sparkle in my eye and I'm horny as a honey badger..

Good night amigo te tutti enis ohos bonitos :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> In Spain we got a saying
> 
> You are as young as the women you ****


 @duranman


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> @duranman


 No that young mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm a gentlemen Skye!


 U try...i see that that's why ur my fave.... :wub:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Nah looking good dude!! No ****!


 No he's not...he's breathing in..that's cheating.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No he's not...he's breathing in..that's cheating.


 That's because a mature puma just walked by as he took the photo... :whistling:


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

andyboro said:


> you can get condoms for free.
> 
> tbh, you sound like a bit of an idiot, you should wear two just make extra sure that you don't reproduce.


 tbh yeah i'm a bit of an idiot, even though I'm studying medicine ha

unfortunately we don't tend learn the effects of gear on fertility


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Morning after pill reduces changes of pregnancy, but not by as much as you want. I think there is still 2-3% chance of getting pregnant, or something like that.
> 
> Side effects are pretty extreme: vomiting, feeling sick, etc.
> 
> Also you never know if she's actually going to take it..


 The first time i was over for the weekend she took the morning after pill. Now I'm going over for a month and she's starting the pill today.

I can't be the only person who HATES condoms? They completely destroy the mood when you're about to f**k someone


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Venom said:


> tbh yeah i'm a bit of an idiot, even though I'm studying medicine ha
> 
> unfortunately we don't tend learn the effects of gear on fertility


 Lol, it's a dangerous assumption to make that you're firing blanks though, babies are an expensive pass time.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Venom said:


> The first time i was over for the weekend she took the morning after pill. Now I'm going over for a month and she's starting the pill today.
> 
> I can't be the only person who HATES condoms? They completely destroy the mood when you're about to f**k someone


 I never found it to be a mood killer. If the mood dies after a 2 second break maybe it wasn't that great of a mood to begin with.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Just bang her in the gravy maker! Tell her it takes you back to your prison days....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> In my experience mature ladys are much more appreciative of a good sex session from a young musky buck...


 Musky buck????

It would require a definition of ones 'good sex'


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Musky buck????
> 
> It would require a definition of ones 'good sex'


 First off were you squatting in a pink vest today??

Musky buck=young muscular john claude van dam that smells of sex panther aftershave...

And good sexs is the above making you come twice in a matter of minutes but then dragging the sexual inter course out for another hour until you can't take anymore...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> First off were you squatting in a pink vest today??
> 
> Musky buck=young muscular john claude van dam that smells of sex panther aftershave...
> 
> And good sexs is the above making you come twice in a matter of minutes but then dragging the sexual inter course out for another hour until you can't take anymore...


 Nope...black leggings black vest socks and bandanna

dunno bout john ..not my type .....but I quite like last paragraph..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Nope...black leggings black vest socks and bandanna
> 
> dunno bout john ..not my type .....but I quite like last paragraph..... :thumbup1:


 Yeah your right Johns a mug lol but he did look good back in the day...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Venom said:


> The first time i was over for the weekend she took the morning after pill. Now I'm going over for a month and she's starting the pill today.
> 
> I can't be the only person who HATES condoms? They completely destroy the mood when you're about to f**k someone


 My lass is on the pill we don't like condoms, just no feeling there.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Venom said:


> The first time i was over for the weekend she took the morning after pill. Now I'm going over for a month and she's starting the pill today.
> 
> I can't be the only person who HATES condoms? They completely destroy the mood when you're about to *f**k someone*


 Its good to see the age of romance is still going strong.


----------

